# Grassypeak’s 2006 Phalaenopsis blooming season begins



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Grassypeak’s 2006 Phalaenopsis blooming season has officially begun with the opening of the last flower on my P. amabilis.









Phalaenopsis amabilis Acquired 12-31-2.

Last year’s blooming season can be seen at :
http://killifish.homestead.com/template1.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

Very nice. I have a Phal that dropped its flowers, well spent flowers, as soon as I bought my Camera.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

Very nice, Is that a 'mini mark' I see behid it there?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

Thats not mini mark.
At least it doesnt appear to be from my pov.
Matt


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

No, I do not own a “Mini Mark”. I like them though!  I think you are referring to the plant with the small flowers that are just opening. That is Phalaenopsis stuartiana “Sogo”. I’ve had it for about four years now. I’ll take a picture of it when all the buds open. It’s a really cool plant with spotted leaves and flowers that remind me of dragon heads. It seems to suffer from under watering and under lighting in my care, but it has bloomed every year for me.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

This one is a bit of a dud. I’m not sure what happened but only one flower completely opened this year. Any ideas? It re-bloomed perfectly for three years in row.









Phalaenopsis stuartiana - Sogo -

Acquired Late 2001 or early 2002


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

This is what it looked like last year.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Phalaenopsis Multifloral Hybrid

Acquired 1-7-1


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

That multifloral hybrid is beautious!! Very nice!


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Grassypeak said:


> This one is a bit of a dud. I’m not sure what happened but only one flower completely opened this year. Any ideas? It re-bloomed perfectly for three years in row.
> 
> Acquired Late 2001 or early 2002


Hard to see, but the leaves look substantially more limp than they did in the 'good' picture. Perhaps that is a trick of the light. My guess is, however, that the plant is in need of repotting or is in some other way stressed. That would certainly result in poor flowering. I'd cut the spike and pull it out of the pot to check the roots.

Depending on the potting mix, I wouldn't go more than two years between repotting a phalaenopsis. In an ideal world, not more than a year. 

All my phals are blooming now too. A bit late, considering that I was selling at three shows this year, and they didn't really come into bloom until a week after my last show (in March...). Grrr... Guess I need to turn up the heat. But it makes the greenhouse look nice!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2006)

*I agree...great time of year*

I couldn't agree with you more. I keep my phals in a bay window in the kitchen and they love it there. I have other orchids that I enjoy but dollar for dollar you can't be a phal. I'd post pics of mine but can't seem to figure out how to do it.


----------

